

Computer crushes the competition on 'Jeopardy' - expressive
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jwVBxDQvVKEwk_czuv8Q4jxdU1Sg?docId=2e3e918f552b4599b013b4cc473d96af

======
expressive
Can IBM build a more intelligent search engine than Google? Probably not, but
IBM’s Watson computer appears much more capable than Google's search engine.
Though the data analyzed and processed are primarily for a game of trivia, the
impressive performance thus far by Watson cannot be underestimated.

If Google's search engine is the best we (engineers) can do for searching
digital data for answerers to common and repeated questions, then we are way
behind the curve, and Watson could prove insightful into where Google (or a
more creative, intelligent startup) should be heading with data analysis and
search.

